# Watch out for Sterling... new notes and coins being issued



## odyssey06 (27 Jul 2017)

Check if you have any of the old style, classic one pound Sterling coins as they are no longer legal tender from October.

"A new 12-sided £1 coin launched on March 28, and now Britons are being urged to hand in their old pound coins before they cease to be legal tender from October 15. March to September is known as the co-circulation period, during which both old and new £1 coins can be accepted in shops."


Next up a new £10 note is being issued and the older style notes will no longer be issed from Spring 2018.
http://www.thenewten.co.uk/

Old style £5 notes were replaced earlier in the year


----------



## Codogly (27 Jul 2017)

Good to know ...any idea where you can off load these coins / notes in Ireland at the moment ?


----------



## odyssey06 (27 Jul 2017)

I think the £5 notes are dead money now, maybe if you find a sympathetic bank or charity in the UK?

The 1 pound coins you can still spend in the UK, but I don't think you could sell them back as foreign currency to an ROI bank.

The £10 you have a year to spend them in the UK, or you can sell them back today, although maybe wait for sterling to recover a bit


----------



## newirishman (27 Jul 2017)

Codogly said:


> Good to know ...any idea where you can off load these coins / notes in Ireland at the moment ?



I think there is some counties in the north eastern part of the island where they can be used to buy things and stuff.


----------



## hfp (28 Jul 2017)

It's only Bank of England paper £5 notes that are obsolete, so if you have Bank of Ireland / Ulster Bank paper fivers they're still grand.....


----------



## Codogly (28 Jul 2017)

But is there anywhere I can off load sterling in the republic ... just don't want to be left with it and I probably wont be north or in the uk anytime soon... will anywhere except it as payment ...or any bureau exchange as little as 20stg


----------



## Ravima (17 Aug 2017)

banks will take notes, not coin


----------

